# Concrete floor sealing/industrial space



## AWG Painting (Jul 19, 2011)

I am bidding an industrial project consisting largely of 122,000 square feet of brand new concrete floors which need to be sealed with two kinds of sealer. The breakdown is as follows:

1) Roughly 22,000 square feet of new concrete floors sealed with H&C Clear Acrylic Sealer, Wet Look, 2 coats

2) Roughly 100,000 square feet of new concrete floors sealed with H&C High Performance, High Gloss, Urethane Coat Sealer, 1 coat

How should this be priced? Normally when I price an epoxy floor (previously painted/epoxied cement floor), it includes prepping with a diamond grinder and considerable clean-up of dust and then the application of a two part epoxy. For those floors, I usually charge around $5/square foot. But considering this is a brand new floor, no prep, I was thinking of cutting that rate in half. Also, would the product be included in that price or added on top of the price per square foot? The material will be at least $20,000.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't help with pricing but can tell you that just about everything H&C makes is crap. Hard to work with, odd dry times, funny look after it drys. At least in my exp. There are many other sealer products available that are better and last longer.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Same as always:

Figure out what it will cost you per Square foot. 

Estimate the hours, multiply by average hourly rate. Add in the total cost of materials Multiply the total by a markup (20%-30%-??%) to determine your PRICE

Price divided by total Square feet to determine the Price per Square Foot. (If you are giving a Unit Price)

Also clarify in your proposal/contract that Cleaning of the concrete is either:

-Not included
-Performed by Others
-Or give an Add/Alternate price for you to clean the Concrete.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Brand new concrete can require grinding, as well. I'd refer to the manufacturer of the product for advice.


----------

